# Sticky  Ex Pat meeting place



## MaidenScotland

The British Community Association BCA has two club houses in Cairo. Mohandiseen and Heliopolis and a third planned for Maadi.
The clubs are open 7 days a week and anyone who has a foreign passport can join.
Ladies... you can go to the club alone, you are not going to be hassled.
Telephone 37398870 for information and directions.
We are open from 2.30pm during Ramadan.
Come and join us, something for everyone and when your spending in the club your helping local charities.


----------



## Shaanz

MaidenScotland said:


> The British Community Association BCA has two club houses in Cairo. Mohandiseen and Heliopolis and a third planned for Maadi.
> The clubs are open 7 days a week and anyone who has a foreign passport can join.
> Ladies... you can go to the club alone, you are not going to be hassled.
> Telephone 37398870 for information and directions.
> We are open from 2.30pm during Ramadan.
> Come and join us, something for everyone and when your spending in the club your helping local charities.


Hi MaidenScotland,

I have a question....my husband i Egyptian. Does this mean he wont be able to join me?

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

Your Egyptian husband can be a member with you, you can apply for a family membership.
You will be the principle member and he can come in with you.
We will not serve alcohol to any Egyptian during ramadan.


----------



## racecar

When will the 1 in Maadi be open? And what all do you have? And the cost?
Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

Maadi one is on hold for the moment our new premises fell through.
This club is very cheap to join it's about 380 LE a year, I think we always say it works out about 1 egyptian pound a day. If you play pool come and join us now the pool league is about to start.


----------



## tota

There is another wonderful place to go for the expat community if you live near Heliopolis,Nasr city, American Uni, New Cairo,or Rehab. It Is a great restaurant called Tota International Restaurant Al Rehab al rehab souk next door to Dominos Pizza,their client base is the expat community.We have fun things like womens coffee mornings on Wednesdays, we will start childrens storybook breakfasts on fridays and charades over dinner. At other times it is a great place just to have great food.


----------



## NZCowboy

Tota
Do you have a contact number for Tota International Restaurant?
Cheers
NZCowboy


----------



## tota

The telephone number of the restaurant is 269 276 75 or call 101 700 3144 to speak to the owner - its a great new place


----------



## Nooralshams

hi ,

i was wondering if you are helding fairs or exhibitions at your clubs to help expats in finding what they need in one place, am working with Egyptian folk art and hand made stuff ..thanks!






MaidenScotland said:


> The British Community Association BCA has two club houses in Cairo. Mohandiseen and Heliopolis and a third planned for Maadi.
> The clubs are open 7 days a week and anyone who has a foreign passport can join.
> Ladies... you can go to the club alone, you are not going to be hassled.
> Telephone 37398870 for information and directions.
> We are open from 2.30pm during Ramadan.
> Come and join us, something for everyone and when your spending in the club your helping local charities.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sorry I don't think we would allow that at our clubs, we are a non profit making organisation, all profits going to local charities.


----------



## Glo-bug

Hello, 

Do you know the phone number for the BCA club house in Heliopolis or where it's located? I can't get through using the number you listed in the meeting place post. Thank-you!


----------



## NZCowboy

Glo-Bug
The number in BCA Chronicle is 22918533 for Club House manager -Mervant Sanders (10am-3pm Sun to Thurs)
Their website British Community Association

Also check out Expat Resources a great resource for expat info.
Cheers
NZCowboy


----------



## Dena2349

Hi, 

Please could you tell me if children are allowed to your Cairo clubhouse, and if not do you have any mothers meeting places you could tell me about?
I am bored out of my mind, with no other English speakers around me, (apart from my husband)

Also can you tell me what activities you do at the club house


my last question is do you have any online literature like a hand book i could read?

Many thanks

Dena


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Dina,

Children are allowed into the club house, however we do ask that you don't take them to the bar and that they are well behaved. 
We do not do activities as such, we a primarily a social club based on British clubs.
Pool, Darts, Gym. discos and parties are held regularly as well as Nile boat trips.
We do have a online site just google BCA cairo.
Deena if your children are young perhaps the Swiss club in Imbaba would be ideal as they have a huge grass area, just google them.
Where do you live Dena?
Would you like to meet for a coffee?


----------



## Tefnut

Hi,
I'll be going to live in Cairo by end of December. I'd love to meet some people because I don't know anyone there. So I'd be really interested in joining your club. Where is it located? I don't have a flat yet so this might influence my choice...


----------



## MaidenScotland

BCA Mohandiseen:

The physical address is No. 2 Abdul Rahman El Rifai Street, Mohandiseen – This is just off Mohi El Din Abul Ezz Street, which runs down the side of the Shooting Club in Dokki / Mohandiseen and eventually joins Gameat El Dowal El Arabeya (Arab League Street). On this corner there is a Misr Petrol Station 
Go up the street from the petrol station and take the first turning on the right and then left the club is situated on the corner, there is always police sitting outside.. 

Map available if you have 1MB of space on your mailbox

If you still can't find us, then just phone us on 02 37498870 when you get close and ask for directions in English or Arabic

BCA Heliopolis:


----------



## cesca

*British Clubs Hurghada*



MaidenScotland said:


> The British Community Association BCA has two club houses in Cairo. Mohandiseen and Heliopolis and a third planned for Maadi.
> The clubs are open 7 days a week and anyone who has a foreign passport can join.
> Ladies... you can go to the club alone, you are not going to be hassled.
> Telephone 37398870 for information and directions.
> We are open from 2.30pm during Ramadan.
> Come and join us, something for everyone and when your spending in the club your helping local charities.


Hello, 

Are there any British or English speaking clubs/associations in Hurghada that you know of, or any plans to start one?

Cesca


----------



## MaidenScotland

No there is no BCA in the red sea area and as far as I know no plans to start them.


----------



## kgramdiddy

MaidenScotland said:


> The British Community Association BCA has two club houses in Cairo. Mohandiseen and Heliopolis and a third planned for Maadi.
> The clubs are open 7 days a week and anyone who has a foreign passport can join.
> Ladies... you can go to the club alone, you are not going to be hassled.
> Telephone 37398870 for information and directions.
> We are open from 2.30pm during Ramadan.
> Come and join us, something for everyone and when your spending in the club your helping local charities.


Hi MaidenScotland
Question?
The clubs you have there are they for all ages as well. I am moving there next month and I really would like to know other women to meet and go out with. I look forward to meeting new friends when I get there....thank you


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes all ages are welcome as are all nationalities even Egyptians as long as they have another passport with an entry visa showing that they entered Egypt as a foreigner.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sorry just realised I have made a mistake in the directions.
Turn left at the Misr gas station go up the street and take the first, you will pass the American school and a chemist and dress shop on your left, almost immediatly there is a right turning our club is on that corner.. There are always policemen sitting outisde.
If you are stuck just phone us and an arabic speaker will direct the driver.


----------



## MaidenScotland

The BCA Mohandiseen is holding a Halloween party on Thursday night, kicks off about 9pm.
All expats are welcome, please bring photograph i.d
We are also having a Christmas Extravaganza on December 11th, this is a time to dress up in all your finery and dance to the popular Screwdriver. Traditional Christmas dinner served. 
This is a ticketed event and they tickets will sell out fast.
Contact the club for details.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Join the BCA now for the year 2010 and we will give you free membership for the remains of this year, just bring along a copy of your passport.
We are a charitable organisation and our profits go to help the needy in Egypt.


----------



## stardust

MaidenScotland said:


> The British Community Association BCA has two club houses in Cairo. Mohandiseen and Heliopolis and a third planned for Maadi.
> The clubs are open 7 days a week and anyone who has a foreign passport can join.
> Ladies... you can go to the club alone, you are not going to be hassled.
> Telephone 37398870 for information and directions.
> We are open from 2.30pm during Ramadan.
> Come and join us, something for everyone and when your spending in the club your helping local charities.


Hey,
I'm moving to Cairo in January on my own, I am a 28 year old woman and I have no idea about where to live or how to start...
My offices may be in 90, El Hegaz Street, Heliopolis, Cairo. Would it make sense to live near here or could I live in Giza or Central Cairo??? I'm unsure of the distances.
Can't wait to meet new expats!!!
Hannah


----------



## tota

stardust said:


> Hey,
> I'm moving to Cairo in January on my own, I am a 28 year old woman and I have no idea about where to live or how to start...
> My offices may be in 90, El Hegaz Street, Heliopolis, Cairo. Would it make sense to live near here or could I live in Giza or Central Cairo??? I'm unsure of the distances.
> Can't wait to meet new expats!!!
> Hannah


Hi there - my personal preference would be Al Rehab close to Heliopolis you can get everywhere from alrehab all services that you might ever wish for restaurants pharmacy all kinds of shops cafes are in the one secure area there is security everywhere you can go out anytime of day - this is all important for a woman - there is a large expat community - especially women - they all meet up regularly at a place called Tota ( i happen to own it) but that is not why i am telling you this - Al rehab is just really livable you can walk places - most women friends i know would not live anywhere else - cairo can be very overpowering so be careful Giza & central cairo would be a nightmare the traffic - would add hours of misery to your day every day good luck!


----------



## tota

tota said:


> Hi there - my personal preference would be Al Rehab close to Heliopolis you can get everywhere from alrehab all services that you might ever wish for restaurants pharmacy all kinds of shops cafes are in the one secure area there is security everywhere you can go out anytime of day - this is all important for a woman - there is a large expat community - especially women - they all meet up regularly at a place called Tota ( i happen to own it) but that is not why i am telling you this - Al rehab is just really livable you can walk places - most women friends i know would not live anywhere else - cairo can be very overpowering so be careful Giza & central cairo would be a nightmare the traffic - would add hours of misery to your day every day good luck!


Forgot to say it is really clean and beautiful and compared to the rest of cairo it is different being among garbage dirt and crowds can affect the spirit


----------



## stardust

tota said:


> Forgot to say it is really clean and beautiful and compared to the rest of cairo it is different being among garbage dirt and crowds can affect the spirit


thank you so much for all of your advice... I hope to see you in January!!!!!


----------



## starchief

I live just off Hegaz Street. Heliopolis is fine to stay in. You have the British Club. There's a large section of Christians and foreigners. It's fairly wealthy but mostly Egyptian, so not that expensive. Hegaz and the offshoot streets have plenty of restaurants, clubs, gardens etc etc, plus a dirt-cheap tram system straight to the centre of Cairo (although you'll probably only need to go to pay the odd bill or see the Museum). Unless you would like to be in a mostly ex-pat community, out in the desert (I've also got a flat there which I love at weekends but it's not really 'Egypt'), I'd suggest getting a place around here.


----------



## kgramdiddy

starchief said:


> I live just off Hegaz Street. Heliopolis is fine to stay in. You have the British Club. There's a large section of Christians and foreigners. It's fairly wealthy but mostly Egyptian, so not that expensive. Hegaz and the offshoot streets have plenty of restaurants, clubs, gardens etc etc, plus a dirt-cheap tram system straight to the centre of Cairo (although you'll probably only need to go to pay the odd bill or see the Museum). Unless you would like to be in a mostly ex-pat community, out in the desert (I've also got a flat there which I love at weekends but it's not really 'Egypt'), I'd suggest getting a place around here.


thank you so very much for the information you gave me.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Please keep to the thread topic Thank you


----------



## kgramdiddy

MaidenScotland said:


> Please keep to the thread topic Thank you


Chris I am sorry did I do something wrong...I got this message in my email and I just said thank you .


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Lol no it wasn't aimed at anyone in particular, just this is a sticky for meeting places and I don't want it filled with advice on areas to live in.


Maiden xx


----------



## Micko

MaidenScotland said:


> The British Community Association BCA has two club houses in Cairo. Mohandiseen and Heliopolis and a third planned for Maadi.
> The clubs are open 7 days a week and anyone who has a foreign passport can join.
> Ladies... you can go to the club alone, you are not going to be hassled.
> Telephone 37398870 for information and directions.
> We are open from 2.30pm during Ramadan.
> Come and join us, something for everyone and when your spending in the club your helping local charities.


Hello Jan
I am a Canadian and mywife is Egyptian, we might be moving to Egypt soon and would like to know where the club is in Heliopolis and how we could join, what are the requirements.
Many Thanks and Best Regards 
Michael


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Micko,

Welcome to the forum.
The club is very difficult to fine so the best thing would be for your wife to phone the club and ask for directions in Arabic. (it is quite near the air force officers club).
Requirements are
A copy of your passport plus a copy of your entry and the same for your wife... plus the joining fee and thats it.

Maiden


----------



## mohamed montasser

hi
i am egyptian can i enter the club


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Mohamed

Welcome to the forum

If you have another passport other than Egyptian plus you have an entry visa on this foreign passport then you can become a member.. this is Egyptian law, basically you are entering the club not as an Egyptian, however there are times in accordance with Egyptian/Islam that we are not allowed to sell Egyptians alcohol.
We usually have an event on a Thursday night with an open door policy.. ie you turn up and we allow you in but you must have photographic id plus you must be over 21 years of age.
Maiden


----------



## mohamed montasser

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Mohamed
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> If you have another passport other than Egyptian plus you have an entry visa on this foreign passport then you can become a member.. this is Egyptian law, basically you are entering the club not as an Egyptian, however there are times in accordance with Egyptian/Islam that we are not allowed to sell Egyptians alcohol.
> We usually have an event on a Thursday night with an open door policy.. ie you turn up and we allow you in but you must have photographic id plus you must be over 21 years of age.
> Maiden


ty and maybe i will come soon


----------



## nstick13

Is there a way to pay for day use? I'm only going to be around for a few more weeks in Cairo, but would be up for stopping by for a night.

Also, is my Egyptian roommate able to come as a guest?

Cheers!
NSS


----------



## MaidenScotland

nstick13 said:


> Is there a way to pay for day use? I'm only going to be around for a few more weeks in Cairo, but would be up for stopping by for a night.
> 
> Also, is my Egyptian roommate able to come as a guest?
> 
> Cheers!
> NSS



To come in as a guest you must pay 20le and find someone to sign you in, however we do a "holiday" membership but I can't think how much that is but it wont be alot of money. If you are a member you can sign in your room mate.

Maiden


----------



## willyyates

Hello,
My wife and I live in El-Rehab. I just want to also recommend the Tota restaurant as well for good food and fresh made cookies! We have been a few times but have not seen where there is allot of postings for gatherings. (We hope this will change, we both work during the week) Also, if you are looking for a beer or glass of wine, this is not the place because El-Rehab is dry. The staff and owner are really nice! 
In addition we have joined the Ace club in Maadi, it's really fantastic! Food is particularly excellent and can have a beer or glass of wine with your meal. We have met allot of people and they have really helped us learn our way around and answer some questions. (We are here now only four months and work allot)
I hope this helps.
Willy


----------



## MaidenScotland

willyyates said:


> Hello,
> My wife and I live in El-Rehab. I just want to also recommend the Tota restaurant as well for good food and fresh made cookies! We have been a few times but have not seen where there is allot of postings for gatherings. (We hope this will change, we both work during the week) Also, if you are looking for a beer or glass of wine, this is not the place because El-Rehab is dry. The staff and owner are really nice!
> In addition we have joined the Ace club in Maadi, it's really fantastic! Food is particularly excellent and can have a beer or glass of wine with your meal. We have met allot of people and they have really helped us learn our way around and answer some questions. (We are here now only four months and work allot)
> I hope this helps.
> Willy



Hi

Yes the Ace club is nice now that it's reputation has been cleaned up.

Maiden


----------



## layla13

hi im new here does anyone know where any americans meet? ive been in egypt for 4 years and have NO friends at all. im married to an arabian half egyptian and hes no help at all. lol


----------



## mohamed montasser

hi layla i think from ur name that u r egyptian but any way if u want to meet Americans may be u will find at the club but i am not sure  if u want anything dnt be shy to tell me bye


----------



## layla13

mohamed montasser said:


> hi layla i think from ur name that u r egyptian but any way if u want to meet Americans may be u will find at the club but i am not sure  if u want anything dnt be shy to tell me bye




ok but Im not really into the paying dues for a club to meet ppl. lol i chose the username layla.. its not my real name. lol im irish and italian 3rd generation american actually lol


----------



## Shaanz

layla13 said:


> hi im new here does anyone know where any americans meet? ive been in egypt for 4 years and have NO friends at all. im married to an arabian half egyptian and hes no help at all. lol


hi im not american, but can meet with you if you like. Im married to an Egyptian and have lived here for 2 years. R u in Cairo?


----------



## layla13

Shaanz said:


> hi im not american, but can meet with you if you like. Im married to an Egyptian and have lived here for 2 years. R u in Cairo?


no i am in hurghada but sometimes go to cairo and lived there before hurghada for a few years. nice to meet you. how can we send a private message? lol


----------



## Shaanz

layla13 said:


> no i am in hurghada but sometimes go to cairo and lived there before hurghada for a few years. nice to meet you. how can we send a private message? lol


To send a private message just click on my screen name and it should give you an option for sending a private message. I tried it with yours but it doesnt work


----------



## Beatle

Shaanz said:


> To send a private message just click on my screen name and it should give you an option for sending a private message. I tried it with yours but it doesnt work


Layla needs to have 5 posts before she can send a private message so it may be that she needs to post 5 times before she can receive one as well


----------



## mohamed montasser

*hii*



layla13 said:


> ok but Im not really into the paying dues for a club to meet ppl. lol i chose the username layla.. its not my real name. lol im irish and italian 3rd generation american actually lol



ok nice to meet u layla i think that u live in hurghada but iam from cairo but also iam in hurghada every 2 month but really icant help u in there but if i can do anything in the future ill tell u sure  kisses bye


----------



## layla13

Beatle said:


> Layla needs to have 5 posts before she can send a private message so it may be that she needs to post 5 times before she can receive one as well


that amkes sense ill have to make it happen lol ty


----------



## layla13

mohamed montasser said:


> ok nice to meet u layla i think that u live in hurghada but iam from cairo but also iam in hurghada every 2 month but really icant help u in there but if i can do anything in the future ill tell u sure  kisses bye


ok lol if you meet any americans while in hurghada let me know lol


----------



## fibyfarid

MaidenScotland said:


> The British Community Association BCA has two club houses in Cairo. Mohandiseen and Heliopolis and a third planned for Maadi.
> The clubs are open 7 days a week and anyone who has a foreign passport can join.
> Ladies... you can go to the club alone, you are not going to be hassled.
> Telephone 37398870 for information and directions.
> We are open from 2.30pm during Ramadan.
> Come and join us, something for everyone and when your spending in the club your helping local charities.


i have been to the british club like twice its really nice,i have been to the one in elmerghany street.


----------



## a.swanepoel

We (me, my husband and our 3 kids) are moving from 10th of Ramadan city out to 6 of October at the end of July. Does anybody know of expat socials clubs, especially expats with young children, in this area? We would love to join and schedule playdates.
Thanks


----------



## layla13

any americans in hurghada contact me.. or even arabian friends that speak good english. in hurghada. thanks


----------



## 29ncounting

Been here in Cairo for some 2 months and delighted to find website and opportunities to talk to people outside work. Was thinking to go to a BCA club tomorrow Friady to watch the footie and get some F & C but am living in Garden City and my driving skills here dont warrant a long trip. Anyone living nearby who I can cadge a ride with or share a taxi ?
Jim


----------



## Sunny24

*Hi Layla*



layla13 said:


> hi im new here does anyone know where any americans meet? ive been in egypt for 4 years and have NO friends at all. im married to an arabian half egyptian and hes no help at all. lol



I'm also new and I have no friends here. Same with the husband case lol. Would you like to meet up sometimes? Sunny


----------



## Sunny24

*Hi Shaanz*



Shaanz said:


> hi im not american, but can meet with you if you like. Im married to an Egyptian and have lived here for 2 years. R u in Cairo?


I'm new in Cairo and I'm looking to meet some new people and make friends. Would you like to meet up sometimes? I live in Maadi. Sunny


----------



## MaidenScotland

29ncounting said:


> Been here in Cairo for some 2 months and delighted to find website and opportunities to talk to people outside work. Was thinking to go to a BCA club tomorrow Friady to watch the footie and get some F & C but am living in Garden City and my driving skills here dont warrant a long trip. Anyone living nearby who I can cadge a ride with or share a taxi ?
> Jim




Hi Jim and welcome to the forum

I would say just get a taxi and go watch the football, I think you should pay no more that 50le for a taxi and lets be honest even if it was double that it is still
very cheap for the distance and conviencence, use a new taxi and tell him to put the meter on.

Maiden


----------



## layla13

Sunny24 said:


> I'm also new and I have no friends here. Same with the husband case lol. Would you like to meet up sometimes? Sunny


i would love if i was in cairo i used to live in maadi also but now hurghada.. i thought it would be easier but it is not. lol


----------



## MaidenScotland

29ncounting said:


> Been here in Cairo for some 2 months and delighted to find website and opportunities to talk to people outside work. Was thinking to go to a BCA club tomorrow Friady to watch the footie and get some F & C but am living in Garden City and my driving skills here dont warrant a long trip. Anyone living nearby who I can cadge a ride with or share a taxi ?
> Jim




Just re read this post ... garden city is not far from any of the clubs... it would be about 15LE in a metered taxi.

Maiden


----------



## sharm007

Hi is there a meeting place for expats to meet in the Naama Bay area ??


----------



## 29ncounting

*Sharm el Sheikh*



sharm007 said:


> Hi is there a meeting place for expats to meet in the Naama Bay area ??



Having just flown back to Cairo tody after a break up there would have thought Naama Bay was so full of Brits that its not a problem meeting people for a beer and chat...............

I intend to go there once a month for a few days break from Cairo so will contact you when next up there. Mind you having seen the rip off way of life up there in hotels would appreciate any advice before I go next time to where to stay and eat etc. Anyplace but the Continental Reef Resort and Food Poisoning Emporium.


----------



## Sam

29ncounting said:


> Having just flown back to Cairo tody after a break up there would have thought Naama Bay was so full of Brits that its not a problem meeting people for a beer and chat...............
> 
> I intend to go there once a month for a few days break from Cairo so will contact you when next up there. Mind you having seen the rip off way of life up there in hotels would appreciate any advice before I go next time to where to stay and eat etc. Anyplace but the Continental Reef Resort and Food Poisoning Emporium.


There are no specific meeting places for expats in Naama Bay, but you find them everywhere!! Camel Bar, Tavern Bar, Underground cafe to name a few. Maybe it's not easy to find expats amongst the tourist masses, but you can soon spot the difference.

About places to stay, if hotels rip you off then just rent an apartment for a few days. Not too expensive and much better than food poisoning. Most places to eat out are pricey, but there are still some nice and reasonable places around, depends what you are looking for.


----------



## 29ncounting

*Sharm for expats*



Sam said:


> There are no specific meeting places for expats in Naama Bay, but you find them everywhere!! Camel Bar, Tavern Bar, Underground cafe to name a few. Maybe it's not easy to find expats amongst the tourist masses, but you can soon spot the difference.
> 
> About places to stay, if hotels rip you off then just rent an apartment for a few days. Not too expensive and much better than food poisoning. Most places to eat out are pricey, but there are still some nice and reasonable places around, depends what you are looking for.


many thanks for the info................

will certainly take advise on suggestions. As I am in a Cairo apartment though a bit of Hotel comfort for a few days appeals now and then. But the bars sound good anyway although these days 2 pints and I am done !


----------



## Sam

29ncounting said:


> many thanks for the info................
> 
> will certainly take advise on suggestions. As I am in a Cairo apartment though a bit of Hotel comfort for a few days appeals now and then. But the bars sound good anyway although these days 2 pints and I am done !


Yes, I know what you mean, I love staying in hotels every now and then. But if so, at most go for a B&B basis rather than all inc. or otherwise, and avoid the eggs, lol. I'm sure it was always the eggs that gave me a funny tummy here.

2 pints in this heat and I think anyone's done. I'm certainly on my way after a few sips 

If you go to Camel ask about the Camel card. It's free and gives you discount on all f&b.


----------



## Beatle

29ncounting said:


> many thanks for the info................
> 
> will certainly take advise on suggestions. As I am in a Cairo apartment though a bit of Hotel comfort for a few days appeals now and then. But the bars sound good anyway although these days 2 pints and I am done !


Have you tried Dahab? Much cheaper and I prefer the atmosphere there. But some people find it a little too chilled and full of backpackers.


----------



## 29ncounting

sounds like I should stay in bars and avoid food.

I committed the loony error and being an expat for years I should have known better - I ATE THE SALAD as did my two sons. We spent 36 hours on tablets water and toilet seat. Will be etched in my mind forever 

thanks all for suggestions.

will advise when there next in S e S and we can discuss poisonings we have known !


----------



## jest

Is there an ex-pat meeting place in Alexandria please?


----------



## Carolinat2

Hi I am thinking of moving to Alexandria to take up a teaching position. I am bringing my 14 year old daughter, we are American. Is this a safe place to live? Will we like Egypt? 

Carol


----------



## elrasho

Carolinat2 said:


> Hi I am thinking of moving to Alexandria to take up a teaching position. I am bringing my 14 year old daughter, we are American. Is this a safe place to live? Will we like Egypt?
> 
> Carol


Hi Carolinat2,

You might want to create a new thread as not everyone looks at this one. Also how did you get a teaching job whilst not in Egypt? I plan to teach in Cairo later this year but can't find any adverts for overseas people.


----------



## 29ncounting

Carolinat2 said:


> Hi I am thinking of moving to Alexandria to take up a teaching position. I am bringing my 14 year old daughter, we are American. Is this a safe place to live? Will we like Egypt?
> 
> Carol


Hi Carolin

to answer your questions.

is it safe ? have you worked in Africa or Gulf before - if so then Egypt is very different...very safe with an abundance of police and security - but for a western women there are issues and you need to have your head screwed on.

will you like it ? thats relative to expectations and your expat experience - USA it aint and modern certainly not but people are fine and if you search then you can get everything you want - nearly.

Jim


----------



## Carolinat2

29ncounting said:


> Hi Carolin
> 
> to answer your questions.
> 
> is it safe ? have you worked in Africa or Gulf before - if so then Egypt is very different...very safe with an abundance of police and security - but for a western women there are issues and you need to have your head screwed on.
> 
> will you like it ? thats relative to expectations and your expat experience - USA it aint and modern certainly not but people are fine and if you search then you can get everything you want - nearly.
> 
> Jim


Hi NO I haven't lived in any of those places. I have traveled through Europe though and lived in Australlia for 6 years. Could you tell me what the issues are?


----------



## MaidenScotland

The issues for women here and more so single blonde women are
THE MEN
You will be constantly hassled by men asking if you want a special friend, rude remarks when they pass you by and this doesn't get any easier no matter how long you stay here. Men telling you that you are beautiful and they just want to be your friend help you learn Arabic show you round.
My advice is... if you want to meet Egyptian men you will do so in the course of your work and there will be work colleges who will introduce to Egyptian men and this is the safest way to meet them. 

Maiden


----------



## 29ncounting

*Having no experience of Arab lands*



Carolinat2 said:


> Hi NO I haven't lived in any of those places. I have traveled through Europe though and lived in Australlia for 6 years. Could you tell me what the issues are?


Ok and I stand to be corrected by more experienced residents of Egypt. I have worked to date in 29 countries worldwide and all have different pros and cons.

Generally its fair to say that Arab, if I can generalize, opinions of western women are inconsistent with Arabian women in these lands. I have worked throughout the Gulf and generally western women are respected but some do not maintain the rules of dress code and attitude required in Muslim countries thus the minority are branded as indicitive of the whole.

I find Cairo not a typical Arab country and all folk I have met are welcoming and polite but my colleagues all have ahve had issues with their wives and teenage kids and I am talking of some 40 plus in number European wives . However being close to the American University here dialogue in coffee shops with students has confirmed some harrassment but of a low key nature generally best ignored.

Shopping malls exists for sure but not on every corner - TV is limited quality - eating out no problem - taxis in abundance everywhere - groceries are limited in variety.......etc

Coming here from Doha to CAiro was a shock as I expected a capital city in a modern environment. Sharm el Sheikh is certainly modern and not being to Alexandria yet I can not give an opinion.

However if your international experience is limited to Europe and Australia then I suggest a short vacation here before a commitment - its not like where you have been by a long way and its not just language either!

Hard Rock Cafes does not mean the modern world is here !


----------



## Carolinat2

29ncounting said:


> Ok and I stand to be corrected by more experienced residents of Egypt. I have worked to date in 29 countries worldwide and all have different pros and cons.
> 
> Generally its fair to say that Arab, if I can generalize, opinions of western women are inconsistent with Arabian women in these lands. I have worked throughout the Gulf and generally western women are respected but some do not maintain the rules of dress code and attitude required in Muslim countries thus the minority are branded as indicitive of the whole.
> 
> I find Cairo not a typical Arab country and all folk I have met are welcoming and polite but my colleagues all have ahve had issues with their wives and teenage kids and I am talking of some 40 plus in number European wives . However being close to the American University here dialogue in coffee shops with students has confirmed some harrassment but of a low key nature generally best ignored.
> 
> Shopping malls exists for sure but not on every corner - TV is limited quality - eating out no problem - taxis in abundance everywhere - groceries are limited in variety.......etc
> 
> Coming here from Doha to CAiro was a shock as I expected a capital city in a modern environment. Sharm el Sheikh is certainly modern and not being to Alexandria yet I can not give an opinion.
> 
> However if your international experience is limited to Europe and Australia then I suggest a short vacation here before a commitment - its not like where you have been by a long way and its not just language either!
> 
> Hard Rock Cafes does not mean the modern world is here !


 No I suppose having a Hard Rock cafe does not make it modern. I have to accept a teaching job or not accept it, unfortunately no time left to vacation there before a commitment. The school that has offered me a position has a few Americans, Brits, and Canadian teachers. The school also offers accomodation is a nice part of Alexandria with the school 5 minutes away. I have read many posts and it seems safe to live there...by the way where is DOHA?....I am coming with just my daughter, we are both blond hair and blue eyes. My concern is mainly that I have read that teenage boys "taunt and touch" does this mean push around or bully or is that even an understatement? I have read that there is some verbal (no problem we don't speak Arabic and wouldn't knopw what they were saying) What I don't want is an unsafe environment with kidnapping, targeted because we are American, where we cannot walk down the street without feeling unsafe....that would not be fun. My daughter is very easy going and nice, I need her experience there to be safe. I don't mind about TV being poor, we don't really watch it. I do care about internet for communication and I hope that is up to par. What do you think would be a comfortable salary there?


----------



## MaidenScotland

No you wouldnt be kidnapped because your are American Inshallah 

Yes there is touching here... I have not got one friend who has not been felt up in one way or another..although one poster said that only bad things happen to bad people.. what rot.

Personally I would not bring my 14 year old daughter out here if I was a single mum but I cannot tell you what to do only give you my opinion as a blonde single woman who has lived here for many years.


----------



## 29ncounting

Carolinat2 said:


> No I suppose having a Hard Rock cafe does not make it modern. I have to accept a teaching job or not accept it, unfortunately no time left to vacation there before a commitment. The school that has offered me a position has a few Americans, Brits, and Canadian teachers. The school also offers accomodation is a nice part of Alexandria with the school 5 minutes away. I have read many posts and it seems safe to live there...by the way where is DOHA?....I am coming with just my daughter, we are both blond hair and blue eyes. My concern is mainly that I have read that teenage boys "taunt and touch" does this mean push around or bully or is that even an understatement? I have read that there is some verbal (no problem we don't speak Arabic and wouldn't knopw what they were saying) What I don't want is an unsafe environment with kidnapping, targeted because we are American, where we cannot walk down the street without feeling unsafe....that would not be fun. My daughter is very easy going and nice, I need her experience there to be safe. I don't mind about TV being poor, we don't really watch it. I do care about internet for communication and I hope that is up to par. What do you think would be a comfortable salary there?


Wow what a dilemma...................dont be put off too much by our responses.

Name of the game is common sense. With other teachers from Western cultures you are half way there to being reassured on culture customs etc. And 5 mins walk from work is excellent.

Kidnapping is not a concern however and its more sexual harassment than bullying thats the concern for both of you I regret.

Ignoring them is I am told the best way albeit difficult I am sure. My wife also being blonde and attractive has a tendency to tell them where to go in no uncertain terms...............

Please dont ask anyone as to what is a good salary is here as everyones on such varied packages and conditions - costs are not high to live and with accomodation provided thats great. Dont think they would pay you less than colleagues as you will soon find out anyway.

Doha is capital of Qatar in the Gulf - location of the US army base in the movie Transformers and in fact home to one of biggest USAF bases in the Gulf too.

Dont hesitate to ask any questions.

Ciao


----------



## Beatle

29ncounting said:


> Ok and I stand to be corrected by more experienced residents of Egypt. I have worked to date in 29 countries worldwide and all have different pros and cons.
> 
> Generally its fair to say that Arab, if I can generalize, opinions of western women are inconsistent with Arabian women in these lands. I have worked throughout the Gulf and generally western women are respected but some do not maintain the rules of dress code and attitude required in Muslim countries thus the minority are branded as indicitive of the whole.
> 
> I find Cairo not a typical Arab country and all folk I have met are welcoming and polite but my colleagues all have ahve had issues with their wives and teenage kids and I am talking of some 40 plus in number European wives . However being close to the American University here dialogue in coffee shops with students has confirmed some harrassment but of a low key nature generally best ignored.
> 
> Shopping malls exists for sure but not on every corner - TV is limited quality - eating out no problem - taxis in abundance everywhere - groceries are limited in variety.......etc
> 
> Coming here from Doha to CAiro was a shock as I expected a capital city in a modern environment.
> 
> Hard Rock Cafes does not mean the modern world is here !


I have experienced a lot of verbal hassle in Egypt (despite not being blond!) but I had experienced that growing up in the Gulf so I guess I learnt from an early age to ignore it. I have never had anything other than verbal comments or occasionally I have been followed down the street but Cairo is such an overcrowded city that I have never felt unsafe - there are always people around. But I have never lived in Alexandria although friends who have worked there have loved it. I just shout at people who are being a nuisance! I don't think I know anyone who has been touched but most females I know have had verbal hassle. 

I watch the tv channel Dubai One when I am in Egypt, which gives me a sufficient dose of western tv programmes!

Despite the downsides, I find it an exciting, vibrant, friendly country. I have met some lovely Egyptians who at various times have gone out of their way to help me with queries and problems I had. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## 29ncounting

Beatle said:


> I have experienced a lot of verbal hassle in Egypt (despite not being blond!) but I had experienced that growing up in the Gulf so I guess I learnt from an early age to ignore it. I have never had anything other than verbal comments or occasionally I have been followed down the street but Cairo is such an overcrowded city that I have never felt unsafe - there are always people around. But I have never lived in Alexandria although friends who have worked there have loved it. I just shout at people who are being a nuisance! I don't think I know anyone who has been touched but most females I know have had verbal hassle.
> 
> I watch the tv channel Dubai One when I am in Egypt, which gives me a sufficient dose of western tv programmes!
> 
> Despite the downsides, I find it an exciting, vibrant, friendly country. I have met some lovely Egyptians who at various times have gone out of their way to help me with queries and problems I had.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.


Just to finish this off - as advised I have worked around the world but here in Cairo our office staff of local man and women are charming helpful kind and great to work with........................locals in shops are polite and try 100% to help although language is a problem at times.

In fact I adjusted to here quicker than many Gulf countries............exciting vibrant etc are totally correct comments and again Alexandria has good reports as a living location.

Go for it - enjoy the experience and you both will have a great time............there are over 50,000 US citizens here so they cant be all wrong !


----------



## Beatle

29ncounting said:


> In fact I adjusted to here quicker than many Gulf countries............exciting vibrant etc are totally correct comments and again Alexandria has good reports as a living location.


I experienced a shock though when I first got to Cairo after having lived in the Gulf so I know exactly what you mean. We first moved to the Emirates in the 70s and the country was a lot more basic than it is now, so I thought I was prepared for Egypt...


----------



## 29ncounting

Beatle said:


> I experienced a shock though when I first got to Cairo after having lived in the Gulf so I know exactly what you mean. We first moved to the Emirates in the 70s and the country was a lot more basic than it is now, so I thought I was prepared for Egypt...


HA HA yes a shock was exactly my experience too..............when I saw the choice of apartments being offered I thought this is a set - up ? But time heals..........


----------



## Beatle

29ncounting said:


> HA HA yes a shock was exactly my experience too..............when I saw the choice of apartments being offered I thought this is a set - up ? But time heals..........


The washing machine in the first flat I rented in Egypt was basically an electrical tub that you put hot water and washing powder into. It shook the clothes around and then you had to drain the hot water out, put cold water in and it shook your clothes round a bit more. You then drained the water out, "spun" your clothes again and your clothes were then ready - everything had to be binned after a month as they were about 5 sizes too big! But Cairo has a certain charm that you didn't encounter in the Emirates.....


----------



## 29ncounting

Ha ha .....I have found opposite my office a one man laundry who produces laundered shirts in cellephene wrapping looking like they were brand new for peanuts in a matter of hours - all my clotehes go to him and his esteem in the community has increased a hundred fold - akin to being approved by HM THe Queen !

I find that if you look you can find - 20 metres from my apartment in a tiny shop exists a shoemaker who will copy your favourite shoes for a fraction and identical in size and quality.

Thats Cairo as you say - full of little things to make you smile !


----------



## Carolinat2

elrasho said:


> Hi Carolinat2,
> 
> You might want to create a new thread as not everyone looks at this one. Also how did you get a teaching job whilst not in Egypt? I plan to teach in Cairo later this year but can't find any adverts for overseas people.


I used BLUEWAVE out of UK google them.


----------



## yourchallenge

Ive been like 4 years living in Mohandeseen but never been yet to the BCA. Been checking out the web site and the place looks nice plus the membership fee is like nothing. A friend talked to me about it before but never went there. 

After reviewing the posts in this forum looks like an interesting place. Will probably susbscribe during the weekend. 

I will see you there friends. Enjoy!


----------



## Guest

The British Club in Maadi is now open. Its located at the junction of Port Said with Road 15 (or might be 17, sorry). Its big villa painted orange so quite easy to spot! And there is a Union Jack flag flying on a tall flag pole too.

Its got a lovely big garden and they do a really good fish and chips on a Friday (ex-Londoner talking so I know my fish and chips!) and bacon sandwiches (when available). The rest of the menu is fairly average. Also have happy hour every day from 6pm.

All the Egyptian staff are very nice and my friends and I all find it more pleasant than the ACE club. Its 20LE to enter but I believe membership is now open again. Not sure how much though.


----------



## JLW63

Hi

I am in the process of moving to Nabq (Sharm) and wondered if there were any ex-pat comminities in that area.

Thanks

Jackie


----------



## UAE_BOY

is it for any foriegner or only British ?


----------



## MaidenScotland

UAE_BOY said:


> is it for any foriegner or only British ?




Hi

As long as you hold a foreign passport you can join or visit however Maadi has a waiting list for members.

Maiden


----------



## UAE_BOY

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> As long as you hold a foreign passport you can join or visit however Maadi has a waiting list for members.
> 
> Maiden


Sorry but were is it located ?


----------



## MaidenScotland

UAE_BOY said:


> Sorry but were is it located ?




There is one in Maadi... Port Said Rd... but to get into that one you will need to find someone to sign you in

If you go to the one in Mohadiseen you will get in without anyone signing, they have a Halloween party on Thursday

BCA :: Home


----------



## UAE_BOY

MaidenScotland said:


> There is one in Maadi... Port Said Rd... but to get into that one you will need to find someone to sign you in
> 
> If you go to the one in Mohadiseen you will get in without anyone signing, they have a Halloween party on Thursday


i would like to go to the halloween party but were exactly in mohandiseen ?


----------



## MaidenScotland

It seems you don't know Cairo at all... Mohandiseen is a big area not too far from Zamalek and downtown or Dokki...


----------



## txlstewart

MaidenScotland said:


> There is one in Maadi... Port Said Rd... but to get into that one you will need to find someone to sign you in
> 
> If you go to the one in Mohadiseen you will get in without anyone signing, they have a Halloween party on Thursday
> 
> BCA :: Home


When I go to the one in Maadi (for Quiz Night), I have never had a member sign me in. (Only at the Ace Club have I seen that enforced...)


----------



## MaidenScotland

txlstewart said:


> When I go to the one in Maadi (for Quiz Night), I have never had a member sign me in. (Only at the Ace Club have I seen that enforced...)




Yes but you are American.. I think you might find someone who looks Arab will be asked and I take it you don't go there alone.

maiden


----------



## JLW63

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> As long as you hold a foreign passport you can join or visit however Maadi has a waiting list for members.
> 
> Maiden


Apologies, but what is Maadi and how would I get onto the waiting list? Is there anything else?

Thanks


----------



## JLW63

It sounds like you might be talking about Cairo, I am moving to Sharm so it might be a bit far for me to nip into Cairo for an evening out  

Does anyone know of anything in the Sharm area ... I am English by the way.

Thanks again

Jackie


----------



## MaidenScotland

JLW63 said:


> Apologies, but what is Maadi and how would I get onto the waiting list? Is there anything else?
> 
> Thanks




Go along to the Maadi club house for a visit.. it is a large terracotta coloured villa on Port Said Rd..... 
You need a copy of your passport plus a copy of your entry visa to join and of course the joining fees.

Google BCA Cairo and you will find the websites with information.

Maiden


----------



## txlstewart

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes but you are American.. I think you might find someone who looks Arab will be asked and I take it you don't go there alone.
> 
> maiden


I go with some friends from the UK--and none of them are members.


----------



## MaidenScotland

txlstewart said:


> I go with some friends from the UK--and none of them are members.





exactly my point... you dont go alone nor are you arab, however the fact that they get in without being members is totally against the rules and I just might bring this up..


----------



## txlstewart

MaidenScotland said:


> exactly my point... you dont go alone nor are you arab, however the fact that they get in without being members is totally against the rules and I just might bring this up..


We sign in and pay our 20LE for each person. The employees at the entrance don't ask for membership cards.


----------



## UAE_BOY

MaidenScotland said:


> It seems you don't know Cairo at all... Mohandiseen is a big area not too far from Zamalek and downtown or Dokki...


yea i know Mohandiseen but I meant in which road or street


----------



## traceymonro

hi, 

new to this site, Scottish and due to return to Alex in the New Year. Live in the King Marout area. Anybody live here, or in Alex, who wants to meet up, then please get in touch. Lived in Maadi before, lots to do there, but really struggling in Alex.

Tracey


----------



## samertalat

Are there any places for EXPATS to meet in Hurghada ?
Sorry i did not read all 10 pages I am a bit sick and trying to rest But if there are any would like to know , No matter what English , Scotish , Americans any one .


----------



## M.Ibrahim

Hi All


i am Egyptian and i have English friends its OK if we going to this club


----------



## MaidenScotland

M.Ibrahim said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> i am Egyptian and i have English friends its OK if we going to this club




No... you have to be an expat to go


----------



## erniekim

*Visting Cairo*

My friend (Lilly) and I are visiting Cairo (Nov 24-28) and looking for people to mingle and explore the city together. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## MaidenScotland

erniekim said:


> My friend (Lilly) and I are visiting Cairo (Nov 24-28) and looking for people to mingle and explore the city together. Let me know if anyone is interested.




Hi and welcome to the forum and to Egypt.


Please be aware that Egyptian men will try and contact you here and in the street.. with the sole purpose of extracting money from you, any that try and contact you through the forum will be banned and their post deleted.

Maiden


----------



## erniekim

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum and to Egypt.
> 
> 
> Please be aware that Egyptian men will try and contact you here and in the street.. with the sole purpose of extracting money from you, any that try and contact you through the forum will be banned and their post deleted.
> 
> Maiden


Thanks for the heads up. I guess I shouldn't be expecting what I am used to here in Dubai and wear my NYC hat once again.


----------



## MaidenScotland

If you want a tour of the city... contact a taxi driver that you see in the street, who has a decent looking car and can speak a little English contacting him through the hotel or a bawb will result in you being ripped off.
You should be able to hire a taxi for the day for as little as 400LE even less with some drivers but lets not be mean, pay the 400LE and make the man's life a bit easier for one day.
You are expected to buy him lunch, but not at the same place you buy yours ie he is not expected to sit down with you.. you can give him 20le for a sandwich and a drink.


----------



## erniekim

MaidenScotland said:


> If you want a tour of the city... contact a taxi driver that you see in the street, who has a decent looking car and can speak a little English contacting him through the hotel or a bawb will result in you being ripped off.
> You should be able to hire a taxi for the day for as little as 400LE even less with some drivers but lets not be mean, pay the 400LE and make the man's life a bit easier for one day.
> You are expected to buy him lunch, but not at the same place you buy yours ie he is not expected to sit down with you.. you can give him 20le for a sandwich and a drink.


Awesome. Thank you so much for the info. What about going to see the pyramids? Can he include that for 400LE?


----------



## MaidenScotland

erniekim said:


> Awesome. Thank you so much for the info. What about going to see the pyramids? Can he include that for 400LE?





Yes... you will be expected to pay your entrance fees in to place on top of the 400 but he will drive you around all day and anywhere you want to go. he is not able to negotiate entrance prices any cheaper than you can regardless of what he says,

Of course you don't pay him up front then get out of the taxi to go and look at something... also don't leave your bags etc in the taxi.. always take them with you.


----------



## erniekim

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes... you will be expected to pay your entrance fees in to place on top of the 400 but he will drive you around all day and anywhere you want to go. he is not able to negotiate entrance prices any cheaper than you can regardless of what he says,
> 
> Of course you don't pay him up front then get out of the taxi to go and look at something... also don't leave your bags etc in the taxi.. always take them with you.


Will do. If there is any get together, let me know so my friend and I can join. Again, thanks so much for the info.


----------



## DeadGuy

erniekim said:


> My friend (Lilly) and I are visiting Cairo (Nov 24-28) and looking for people to mingle and explore the city together. Let me know if anyone is interested.


Hi,

I don't mean to freak you out or anything, but you might need to "drop" visiting the pyramids, the situation in the area and the way to there is a bit........"fragile" at the moment?! And it would probably be a bit harder for you since you'd be on your own? (I mean you're not going with a tour that got official security permissions and police escorts etc.).

The upcoming "elections" and the "situation" that popped up today make the timing for your visit a bit inconvenient, but it's too late to delay anything right now I guess, so just be a bit cautious!

Hope I'm wrong though!

Have a nice holiday both of you!


----------



## Ladylav

MaidenScotland said:


> The British Community Association BCA has two club houses in Cairo. Mohandiseen and Heliopolis and a third planned for Maadi.
> The clubs are open 7 days a week and anyone who has a foreign passport can join.
> Ladies... you can go to the club alone, you are not going to be hassled.
> Telephone 37398870 for information and directions.
> We are open from 2.30pm during Ramadan.
> Come and join us, something for everyone and when your spending in the club your helping local charities.


That's great information! Thanks for sharing!:clap2:

Ladylav


----------



## Ladylav

DeadGuy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't mean to freak you out or anything, but you might need to "drop" visiting the pyramids, the situation in the area and the way to there is a bit........"fragile" at the moment?! And it would probably be a bit harder for you since you'd be on your own? (I mean you're not going with a tour that got official security permissions and police escorts etc.).
> 
> The upcoming "elections" and the "situation" that popped up today make the timing for your visit a bit inconvenient, but it's too late to delay anything right now I guess, so just be a bit cautious!
> 
> Hope I'm wrong though!
> 
> Have a nice holiday both of you!


Just to pop in on this. I went to the Pyramids this past Saturday with my female friend, and it was fine, or at least nothing out of the ordinary. 

I used FB stables, and they were fair and upfront with the costs, even though obviously giving us 'foreigner' prices, but they need the money. Just be sure that you dress appropriately....long and baggy is what I recommend. PM me if you want more info.

Ladylav


----------



## Tantalizer

*BCA Maadi*

Hello everyone, 

I'm a Jordanian/Canadian guy living in Maadi...I've been here for a little less than a year now. 

I wanted to know what's up with the memberships at BCA Maadi? Is there a waiting list at the moment? 
What if I come in as a guest and don't know any members to sign me in? 

I have many Egyptian and Arab friends and I speak the language fluently, but I'm in desperate need of English speaking friends, lol.... I was in Canada for 9 years straight before moving to Egypt, the sudden lack of English is taking its toll on me ... hehe.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome

Just go along to the club on Bort Said and tell them you are thinking of joining the club.
Take along your Canadian passport as i.d

Maiden


----------



## Tantalizer

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> Just go along to the club on Bort Said and tell them you are thinking of joining the club.
> Take along your Canadian passport as i.d
> 
> Maiden



Good morning and thanks for the tip... I'll certainly do that as soon as possible


----------



## misspa

hi.i would like to know whats the club is all about?& how much is the cost os things?thnx!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

misspa said:


> hi.i would like to know whats the club is all about?& how much is the cost os things?thnx!!




Just go a long and have a look.. that is the best way.


----------



## misspa

thnx!


MaidenScotland said:


> Just go a long and have a look.. that is the best way.


----------



## RamsesRevenge

MaidenScotland said:


> The British Community Association BCA has two club houses in Cairo. Mohandiseen and Heliopolis and a third planned for Maadi.
> The clubs are open 7 days a week and anyone who has a foreign passport can join.
> Ladies... you can go to the club alone, you are not going to be hassled.
> Telephone 37398870 for information and directions.
> We are open from 2.30pm during Ramadan.
> Come and join us, something for everyone and when your spending in the club your helping local charities.


Anyone who has a foreign passport can join?....You must be joking!

How dare you make Egyptians second class citizens in their own country, when you fully well know that a club like this in a European country would be deemed as a racist and discriminatory institute, and will be asked to change its policy or face closure. 

As a half-egyptian I find it extremely offensive that my father has to face being treated as a second class citizen in both europe and his own country thanks to narrow minded policies adopted by your club. 

Hopefully, the new Egypt will no longer tolerate this and will swiftly see the end of racist policies against its own people, wherever it may come from.


----------



## MaidenScotland

RamsesRevenge said:


> Anyone who has a foreign passport can join?....You must be joking!
> 
> How dare you make Egyptians second class citizens in their own country, when you fully well know that a club like this in a European country would be deemed as a racist and discriminatory institute, and will be asked to change its policy or face closure.
> 
> As a half-egyptian I find it extremely offensive that my father has to face being treated as a second class citizen in both europe and his own country thanks to narrow minded policies adopted by your club.
> 
> Hopefully, the new Egypt will no longer tolerate this and will swiftly see the end of racist policies against its own people, wherever it may come from.


I am fully aware that it would not be tolerated in the western world however the ruling from the Egyptian government is that no Egyptian can be a member of an expat club unless he holds a foreign passport..... Expat club means just that....you are an expat. If the rulers in power decided to change this ruling on the grounds it is discrimination I do hope they remember that the expats in Egypt are discriminated daily. If you are a labour supporter you would not join the conservative social club...


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> If you are a labour supporter you would not join the conservative social club...


Not sure I would have compared racial segregation (whether due to legal reasons or not) with membership of a political party....


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> I am fully aware that it would not be tolerated in the western world however the ruling from the Egyptian government is that no Egyptian can be a member of an expat club unless he holds a foreign passport.....


Interesting...is there a logic behind this "ruling" beyond the "no foreign passport so you can't mingle with expats"? 

I am well aware that foreigners get discriminated against in Egypt but 2 wrongs don't make 1 right, no matter whose decision it is.


----------



## DeadGuy

RamsesRevenge said:


> Anyone who has a foreign passport can join?....You must be joking!
> 
> How dare you make Egyptians second class citizens in their own country, when you fully well know that a club like this in a European country would be deemed as a racist and discriminatory institute, and will be asked to change its policy or face closure.
> 
> As a half-egyptian I find it extremely offensive that my father has to face being treated as a second class citizen in both europe and his own country thanks to narrow minded policies adopted by your club.
> 
> Hopefully, the new Egypt will no longer tolerate this and will swiftly see the end of racist policies against its own people, wherever it may come from.


Dude, life isn't fair, welcome to the real world........

I can understand where all the anger in your post is coming from...........But seriously, don't you think you're blaming the wrong people in here.........? :juggle:

Besides, I am an Egyptian, but I wouldn't change the rules even if I could, everyone in Egypt goes through so much hassled on a daily basis, and I'm sure expats in Egypt go through so much hassle all the time in here as well, so I think they deserve some sh!t free time in the BCA every now and then.........


----------



## JLW63

For someone who thinks everyone thinks he's crazy, you speak a lot of sense !!!


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> Interesting...is there a logic behind this "ruling" beyond the "no foreign passport so you can't mingle with expats"?
> 
> I am well aware that foreigners get discriminated against in Egypt but 2 wrongs don't make 1 right, no matter whose decision it is.


When did you ever see anything that makes any sense in Egypt? Apart from the Egyptian "sense" of humor I mean? 

Seriously though, it probably got something to do with the terrorist attacks back in 1990's, it was really nasty back then and many people died, so I think the "government" didn't wanna risk getting any foreigners killed in their own club(s) in Egypt, cause that would definitely mean that someone would get slapped really hard for that.........

That's the case with most of the areas with heavy traffic of tourists as well, a tourist's "safety" always comes first!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Egyptians are allowed into the club but they cannot be members... I do not see what is wrong with that...there are many places in Egypt I would not have access too...


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Interesting...is there a logic behind this "ruling" beyond the "no foreign passport so you can't mingle with expats"?
> 
> I am well aware that foreigners get discriminated against in Egypt but 2 wrongs don't make 1 right, no matter whose decision it is.


It is Egyptian law...and it is not up to a private members club to get into the political or moral rights and wrongs of the desion


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> It is Egyptian law...and it is not up to a private members club to get into the political or moral rights and wrongs of the desion


I'm not asking for the club to dispute the law! But as expats in an expat forum we can express our opinions on the reasons behind ANY law: it may be legal but that does not make it legitimate by default. 

So far the only "logic" I've seen on this Egyptian law is what DG has posted re terrorisms etc, even though that logic is pretty flawed as we all know there are nut cases of every nationality


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> I'm not asking for the club to dispute the law! But as expats in an expat forum we can express our opinions on the reasons behind ANY law: it may be legal but that does not make it legitimate by default.
> 
> So far the only "logic" I've seen on this Egyptian law is what DG has posted re terrorisms etc, even though that logic is pretty flawed as we all know there are nut cases of every nationality


I have no idea what the reasoning is behind it. I will make a guess and say it is to with alcohol and Islam


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> Egyptians are allowed into the club but they cannot be members... I do not see what is wrong with that...there are many places in Egypt I would not have access too...


I don't know why someone kicked up a fuss about this.

It is quite common in the UK for non muslims to be discriminated in social activities organised by muslims. Only recently was a british mum refused access to a mum's meeting at a local nursery as it was only for muslims and these had the same flipping passport as the white british mother. 

Also swimming pools, i have had to leave a swimming pool once cause a muslim class was about to take swimming lessons. This was a regulation introduced by the local authority to favour "good community relations".....
Parents of the children only wante muslims in the pool at that given time.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> I'm not asking for the club to dispute the law! But as expats in an expat forum we can express our opinions on the reasons behind ANY law: it may be legal but that does not make it legitimate by default.
> 
> So far the only "logic" I've seen on this Egyptian law is what DG has posted re terrorisms etc, even though that logic is pretty flawed as we all know there are nut cases of every nationality


Egypt relies on tourism more than most nutcase job countries


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> Dude, life isn't fair, welcome to the real world........
> 
> I can understand where all the anger in your post is coming from...........But seriously, don't you think you're blaming the wrong people in here.........? :juggle:
> 
> Besides, I am an Egyptian, but I wouldn't change the rules even if I could, everyone in Egypt goes through so much hassled on a daily basis, and I'm sure expats in Egypt go through so much hassle all the time in here as well, so I think they deserve some sh!t free time in the BCA every now and then.........


I stopped going to the club simply because it was full of young Egyptians dancing away Thursday nights. I am a middle-aged women who would not go clubbing it in any part of the world never mind in Egypt. I am not keen on Arabic music and loved the fact that the club used to be western music only after all there is nowhere in the country that your not subjected to music blasting out.


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> I stopped going to the club simply because it was full of young Egyptians dancing away Thursday nights. I am a middle-aged women who would not go clubbing it in any part of the world never mind in Egypt. I am not keen on Arabic music and loved the fact that the club used to be western music only after all there is nowhere in the country that your not subjected to music blasting out.


what is it like clubbing in Egypt?

Not much of a club person so have not yet been here. I'm more of a live music sort of person.

I have heard of the clubs on the desert roads and that sort of establishment does not interest me. 

Are there any decent ones in central Cairo?


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Egypt relies on tourism more than most nutcase job countries


True, but my point was there would be nothing stopping someone with a foreign passport blowing the hell up in an expat club. I'm sure we have all heard of home grown nut cases in UK.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> True, but my point was there would be nothing stopping someone with a foreign passport blowing the hell up in an expat club. I'm sure we have all heard of home grown nut cases in UK.


That is true..but it not egyptians blowing up foreigners on Egyptian soils and that is what the authorities are concerned with.


----------



## Beatle

marenostrum said:


> what is it like clubbing in Egypt?
> 
> Not much of a club person so have not yet been here. I'm more of a live music sort of person.
> 
> I have heard of the clubs on the desert roads and that sort of establishment does not interest me.
> 
> Are there any decent ones in central Cairo?


I didn't particularly enjoy the experience but you could try Cairo Jazz Club in Mohandiseen which was less jazz and more nightclub the night I went. My friends said the alcohol was expensive but have no idea how that compares with other places.


----------



## Beatle

marenostrum said:


> I don't know why someone kicked up a fuss about this.
> 
> It is quite common in the UK for non muslims to be discriminated in social activities organised by muslims. Only recently was a british mum refused access to a mum's meeting at a local nursery as it was only for muslims and these had the same flipping passport as the white british mother.
> 
> Also swimming pools, i have had to leave a swimming pool once cause a muslim class was about to take swimming lessons. This was a regulation introduced by the local authority to favour "good community relations".....
> Parents of the children only wante muslims in the pool at that given time.


????? Discrimination is not lawful in the UK unless it can be legally justified

I would have thought the ban at the BCA was due to serving alcohol but Egyptians can go into hotel bars in Egypt I think?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Beatle said:


> ????? Discrimination is not lawful in the UK unless it can be legally justified
> 
> I would have thought the ban at the BCA was due to serving alcohol but Egyptians can go into hotel bars in Egypt I think?


Egyptians are not banned from the BCA they cannot have membership... Indeed Mohandiseen is mAinly Egyptians on a Thursday night and that is the reason I stopped going


----------



## marenostrum

Beatle said:


> ????? Discrimination is not lawful in the UK unless it can be legally justified
> 
> I would have thought the ban at the BCA was due to serving alcohol but Egyptians can go into hotel bars in Egypt I think?


Mothers barred from women and children's group because of Britishness - Telegraph

I won't add anymore,.


----------



## marenostrum

marenostrum said:


> Mothers barred from women and children's group because of Britishness - Telegraph
> 
> I won't add anymore,.


Particular emphasis on the last three lines:

"A spokeswoman for the Equality and Human Rights Commission, said under the Equality Act 2010 *it is not unlawful to set up a group especially for a particular ethnic or national group*. "


----------



## Beatle

marenostrum said:


> Particular emphasis on the last three lines:
> 
> "A spokeswoman for the Equality and Human Rights Commission, said under the Equality Act 2010 *it is not unlawful to set up a group especially for a particular ethnic or national group*. "


I presume the EHRC is referring to the positive action provisions under the Equality Act which apply in limited circumstances.

The equalities legislation in the UK is required to comply with EU legislation. All member states of the EU are required to comply with that legislation so the criticisms you make aren't just applicable to Britain....


----------



## marenostrum

Beatle said:


> I presume the EHRC is referring to the positive action provisions under the Equality Act which apply in limited circumstances.
> 
> The equalities legislation in the UK is required to comply with EU legislation. All member states of the EU are required to comply with that legislation so the criticisms you make aren't just applicable to Britain....


The uk equality legislation was introduced together with the human rights bill which was made up by an evil creature called Cherie Bliar with the help of another legal profession crook ie mr Trevor Philips. It isn independent of the EU.

The EU cannot be blamed for every legal disaster that happens in the UK ie, non deportation of bogus asylum seekers that run over 9 year old girls.

Granted that the EU impose many regulations but they don't always have to be applied. Take healthcare for example, in the UK I can just land and get me and my family looked after by the NHS for free without having paid a penny in the system, try doing that in France or Italy. Other countries require private healthcare cover before being granted residency. And all of these countries are in the EU, like the UK.

Also on the subject of discrimination I wonder what would have happened if a member of the "religion of peace" would have been refused entry to a meeting which included white british women


----------



## Beatle

marenostrum said:


> The uk equality legislation was introduced together with the human rights bill which was made up by an evil creature called Cherie Bliar with the help of another legal profession crook ie mr Trevor Philips. It isn independent of the EU.
> 
> 
> 
> The EU cannot be blamed for every legal disaster that happens in the UK ie, non deportation of bogus asylum seekers that run over 9 year old girls.
> 
> Granted that the EU impose many regulations but they don't always have to be applied. Take healthcare for example, in the UK I can just land and get me and my family looked after by the NHS for free without having paid a penny in the system, try doing that in France or Italy. Other countries require private healthcare cover before being granted residency. And all of these countries are in the EU, like the UK.


Not true regarding the Equalities Act - I can quote the EU Articles and Directives if you want as well as the European Convention of Human Rights but it would be rather boring.... Cherie Blair had nothing to do with either the Equalities Act or the Human Rights Act - they were passed by acts of parliament

Am not blaming the EU. Am not sure which case you are referring to regarding deportation of asylum seekers

EU legislation does have to be applied - again long and boring but there is extensive caselaw on this as well as procedures the EU bodies can follow when member states don't comply with the legislation. Am not sure what your reference is to free healthcare in the UK. As far as I am aware provision of healthcare is not covered by EU legislation provided nationals of other EU member states can access it on a non-discriminatory basis.


----------



## marenostrum

Beatle said:


> Not true regarding the Equalities Act - I can quote the EU Articles and Directives if you want as well as the European Convention of Human Rights but it would be rather boring.... Cherie Blair had nothing to do with either the Equalities Act or the Human Rights Act - they were passed by acts of parliament
> 
> Am not blaming the EU. Am not sure which case you are referring to regarding deportation of asylum seekers
> 
> EU legislation does have to be applied - again long and boring but there is extensive caselaw on this as well as procedures the EU bodies can follow when member states don't comply with the legislation. Am not sure what your reference is to free healthcare in the UK. As far as I am aware provision of healthcare is not covered by EU legislation provided nationals of other EU member states can access it on a non-discriminatory basis.


EU legislation does not have to be applied.
I can provide evidence of the different healthcare policies applying in the respective state health systems. As a foreigner in France or Italy you are not automatically entitled to healthcare, you have to purchase private healthcover for a period of time before being allowed into the local nhs. In fact you have to provide proof of private healthcare cover before being granted residency never mind access to healthcare.

In terms of the HRA Cherie Bliar lobbied for this to be introduced and she was instrumental in bringing this into parliament. I can quote several articles from the Guardian who I beleive is rather close to her husban's political party. 

For the bogus asylum seeker I am referring to Mr Aso Mohammed Ibrahim and his case.


----------



## Yasmine123

MaidenScotland said:


> The British Community Association BCA has two club houses in Cairo. Mohandiseen and Heliopolis and a third planned for Maadi.
> The clubs are open 7 days a week and anyone who has a foreign passport can join.
> Ladies... you can go to the club alone, you are not going to be hassled.
> Telephone 37398870 for information and directions.
> We are open from 2.30pm during Ramadan.
> Come and join us, something for everyone and when your spending in the club your helping local charities.


Where IS BCA in maadi?

thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yasmine123 said:


> Where IS BCA in maadi?
> 
> thanks


Hi


It can be found in Bort Said re. It is a big pinkish villa behind wall a.. Security on the gates


----------



## mariayoko

*HI!!!*

NIce!!! I´m new in the forum  I´m not living in cairo...But i go very often! And i stay in Heliopolis! So maybe one day i can go to visit this club... This is Good news for me! Thanks and greetings from Sharm


----------



## Black Rebel

The Heliopolis Club is VERY quiet... but nice to go out for a drink, the people are friendly enough. The food is terrible though, over-priced and not the best. Ma'adi BCA is a lot nicer, plus there is a garden to sit in which is very nice. 

I hear Mohandiseen is closing down, not sure if this is true. 

Mariayoko, in Heliopolis the expats drink in the Karvin, Oasis, Alli Botti, Deals, The Beirut, the BCA, L'ampitron and many other places. The younger crowd have made there own pub crawl map similar to the Stella map. 

Go out and enjoy  In the BCA you will always meet someone to point you in the right direction.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes the rumour of Mohandiseen may well be true as there was talk of it last year.. quite simply members stopped going as Mike allowed Egytptians in willy nilly.. and it ended up just the same as every other place. full of Arabic music etc... I stopped going for the very reason it was full of Egyptians.. I wanted somewhere to get away from the stress of my working day somewhere I didnt need to worry what I was wearing, saying, or drinking..


----------



## Black Rebel

I heard it was moreso that the Committee were mis-handling monies. 

It may just be another Cairo rumour being passed around... and here I am passing it on without proof


----------



## MaidenScotland

Black Rebel said:


> I heard it was moreso that the Committee were mis-handling monies.
> 
> It may just be another Cairo rumour being passed around... and here I am passing it on without proof




I used to sit on the committee and I left because I did not like the way things were being run as in letting anyone in plus in my opinion there was mishandling of monies in that they were paying someone to DJ after telling myself and another committee member that the DJ was playing for free I do not believe that money would have actually been stolen but yes they were not always truthful by omitting to tell other committee members what was actually going on as they knew would would be against it if we knew all the facts... a bit like Egyptian politics really


----------



## Black Rebel

I too used to sit on the BCA Committee... I left as I did not believe the decision makers were a) qualified b) committed to providing the best for the clubhouse.


----------



## alidabree

*Maadi club?*

I'm new to this forum but I would really like to know some more about the Maadi club and what goes on there. What are the activities and such? Is it "full of Egyptians" as was noted about the Mohandeseen club? Of course, I don't mind some Egyptians (my own husband is Egyptian!) but what I really want is a place to meet other English speaking ex-pats and relax away from all of the prying eyes and expectations of Egyptian Cairo...


----------



## Black Rebel

Maadi Clubhouse

Here is a link for you


----------



## alidabree

*Thanks!*

Thanks!


----------



## msheta

*hello*



29ncounting said:


> Been here in Cairo for some 2 months and delighted to find website and opportunities to talk to people outside work. Was thinking to go to a BCA club tomorrow Friady to watch the footie and get some F & C but am living in Garden City and my driving skills here dont warrant a long trip. Anyone living nearby who I can cadge a ride with or share a taxi ?
> Jim


"ive been here for 11months and dont know many people. I would like to meet some interesting people.


----------



## MaidenScotland

msheta said:


> "ive been here for 11months and dont know many people. I would like to meet some interesting people.




Go along to any of the expat clubs you dont have to be a couple to be involved


----------



## msheta

MaidenScotland said:


> Go along to any of the expat clubs you dont have to be a couple to be involved


thanks maiden, but what are the expat clubs?


----------



## MaidenScotland

msheta said:


> thanks maiden, but what are the expat clubs?




Have a look through the thread.. it tells you all about the BCA and the Ace club

Maiden


----------



## Sam the Canberran

*Hello*



MaidenScotland said:


> The British Community Association BCA has two club houses in Cairo. Mohandiseen and Heliopolis and a third planned for Maadi.
> The clubs are open 7 days a week and anyone who has a foreign passport can join.
> Ladies... you can go to the club alone, you are not going to be hassled.
> Telephone 37398870 for information and directions.
> We are open from 2.30pm during Ramadan.
> Come and join us, something for everyone and when your spending in the club your helping local charities.


G'day mate
this is my first week in cairo and i tried to dial the club number but seems not working? please help me


----------



## cornishlady

can anyone please tell me if there is also a meeting [lace for expats in 6th october please???


----------



## lynn s

Can anyone tell me if there is a club near Hadabet El Haram Giza.or what would be the closest one to me....Thank you


----------



## lynn s

I am from the USA


----------



## MaidenScotland

lynn s said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a club near Hadabet El Haram Giza.or what would be the closest one to me....Thank you




Not that I am aware of... Maadi is your best bet


----------



## pierrotlulu

El sawy, cultural wheel in zamalek besides organizing concerts has a nice cafe beholding the river..


----------



## Nick 69

Tennis Partner required in Giza 
Anyone for Tennis ? (Im rubbish btw but enthusiastic)


----------



## ZarettePR

Hi! Anyone close to Osbour city?? It would be nice to meet with non arabic speaking people lol if you speak spanish wohoo i dont know anyone apart from my husband and his family so it would be nice a change of people.


----------



## Sonrisa

Hi,

Perhaps the Club de damas de habla hispana can help you to meet spanish speaking people in your area.


CDHH-Club de Damas de Habla Hispana-Cairo 2011-2012 | Facebook

http://cdhhcairo.tripod.com/english_site/eng_home.htm


----------



## ZarettePR

Sonrisa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Perhaps the Club de damas de habla hispana can help you to meet spanish speaking people in your area.
> 
> 
> CDHH-Club de Damas de Habla Hispana-Cairo 2011-2012 | Facebook
> 
> Club de Damas de Habla Hispana-Home


That sure helps!! Muchas gracias!


----------



## jont

Anyone living in Nasr City (20-35 years old)? Looking for expats in this area... there seem to be not so many 

If you are interested let me know ... going downtown all the time is a bit far. So far I have discovered BCA Heliopolis, Tivoli, Cafes in Citystars


----------



## braveheart1970

Can i ask,is that TOTA Ex Dahab? if so,,they make great pizzas,,one of the best places in dahab years ago,,,


----------



## Liverbird

*Coffee mornings*



tota said:


> There is another wonderful place to go for the expat community if you live near Heliopolis,Nasr city, American Uni, New Cairo,or Rehab. It Is a great restaurant called Tota International Restaurant Al Rehab al rehab souk next door to Dominos Pizza,their client base is the expat community.We have fun things like womens coffee mornings on Wednesdays, we will start childrens storybook breakfasts on fridays and charades over dinner. At other times it is a great place just to have great food.


Hi, do you still have coffe morning?


----------



## meems74

jont said:


> Anyone living in Nasr City (20-35 years old)? Looking for expats in this area... there seem to be not so many
> 
> If you are interested let me know ... going downtown all the time is a bit far. So far I have discovered BCA Heliopolis, Tivoli, Cafes in Citystars


I'm actually in Rehab City, which isn't too far from you. I have a few other expat friends in Rehab and outside of Rehab. If you're ever bored(like some of us are) then give me a call. I'll send you my number in a private message.


----------



## Sunworshipper

Hi there! I have been living in Maadi for a couple of months and have really valued all the info. I think mohamedx55 is missing the point though as the whole point of these clubs is to help folk who are away from their native countries and everyone they know. They are a vital link with like minded people and home!
I am also interested to read that that Egyptian law forbids it YET we were turned away from visiting Maadi island as we were not Egyptian!!


----------



## hurghadapat

Sunworshipper said:


> Hi there! I have been living in Maadi for a couple of months and have really valued all the info. I think mohamedx55 is missing the point though as the whole point of these clubs is to help folk who are away from their native countries and everyone they know. They are a vital link with like minded people and home!
> I am also interested to read that that Egyptian law forbids it YET we were turned away from visiting Maadi island as we were not Egyptian!!


Many hotels in Hurghada don't allow Egyptians in...also is duel pricing not discrimination also.


----------



## MaidenScotland

mohamedx55 said:


> It's illegal for BCA or any other organization to limit entrance or to discriminate based on nationality or citizenship. it is illegal according to Egyptian laws and it's illegal according to British laws. If the club is supported by the British embassy it needs to open its doors to British people only. opening doors to some "foreign" national violates all rules of conduct.
> 
> This issue has been discussed multiple times for similar organizations and they were hit with very expensive lawsuits and they all lost and closed down. Something similar will happen to BCA sooner or later. Most likely no one has the time to focus on it yet. however, this issue is very easy to prove and has been done to several similar organizations in the past.


The BCA has Egyptian members and the same membership rules are the same as for foreigners. A current entry visa must be shown in your passport.


----------



## MaidenScotland

*Qq*

:focus::focus: Thisnthread is for meeting points not the ins and out of Egyptian law


----------



## Lanason

mohamedx55 said:


> Egyptians do not have visa to egypt by definition. What you are saying does not make sense. You cant have a visa to your own country.
> Give me an example of one place in the US or England where all foreigners are allowed but not americans or british? It doesnt exist. Again BCA is working under the radar for the time being.
> I actually hold american and egyptian passports and i went to BCA a few weeks ago with friends and their policy just made me sick. It is time for every citizen to be educated on ethical behavior and act as a global mind rather than allow or accept such a hidious policy.


Why do you have an issue with an Expat club?
It can be tough for many living here and a club where you can meet people from your home surely cannot be a problem. If it is open to everyone it makes it the same as any other club and it looses its Critical Success Factor...:confused2:


----------



## DeadGuy

mohamedx55 said:


> Again, I said it can be open to people from a particular background (i.e. british). Not everyone except a particular nationality. Give me an example of such a club in UK or the USA if what you are saying is correct. *We tried to form such a club in the US a few years ago for Middle Eastern nationals and we were told it was a violation to hold such a policy.*


So let me get this straight, you tried to do the same exact thing, but now you're blaming someone for doing it? 

Interesting............Very :lol:


----------



## MaidenScotland

This thread is to disucss where EXPATS can meet, going off topic will lead to the posts being deleted.


----------



## haycj

MaidenScotland said:


> :focus::focus: Thisnthread is for meeting points not the ins and out of Egyptian law


I visited the Maadi club for the first time last week, food reasonably priced and good, the surrounding tables were, 2 adults and a child Italians, 6 Chinese/Oriental adults and two Europeans with two Egyptians so quite mixed
Service very welcoming


----------



## tmansour

Very cool. Sounds good.


----------



## Lanason

WessN said:


> Great, I never knew there was such a place, do they have a pool table?


Yes they have a pool table and two darts boards .....


----------



## jojo

AmroA said:


> Hi, may I ask why is it not allowed for Egyptian to join?


Its an ex pat meeting place. Egyptians arent ex pats in Egypt

Jo xxx


----------



## Alexander86

MaidenScotland said:


> The British Community Association BCA has two club houses in Cairo. Mohandiseen and Heliopolis and a third planned for Maadi.
> The clubs are open 7 days a week and anyone who has a foreign passport can join.
> Ladies... you can go to the club alone, you are not going to be hassled.
> Telephone 37398870 for information and directions.
> We are open from 2.30pm during Ramadan.
> Come and join us, something for everyone and when your spending in the club your helping local charities.


this is great, thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

BCA Mohandiseen and Heliopolis .. Closed. Maadi open.


----------



## PixelAngelBaby

That Maadi club sounds nice. I wonder, is it okay for me to attend those meetings, too? I'm Half American and half Egyptian. Myy family and I moved here when I was a kid. I consider myself an expat cause I still feel like a foreigner out here and don't always get along with Egyptians.


----------



## MaidenScotland

PixelAngelBaby said:


> That Maadi club sounds nice. I wonder, is it okay for me to attend those meetings, too? I'm Half American and half Egyptian. Myy family and I moved here when I was a kid. I consider myself an expat cause I still feel like a foreigner out here and don't always get along with Egyptians.



What do you mean by Maadi club?


----------



## PixelAngelBaby

haycj said:


> I visited the Maadi club for the first time last week, food reasonably priced and good, the surrounding tables were, 2 adults and a child Italians, 6 Chinese/Oriental adults and two Europeans with two Egyptians so quite mixed
> Service very welcoming


The one this person is talking about, MaidenScotland . I assume it's the Maadi branch of BCA?


----------



## MaidenScotland

PixelAngelBaby said:


> The one this person is talking about, MaidenScotland . I assume it's the Maadi branch of BCA?




Yes you can become a member providing you hold a foreign passport with a current valid entry visa.


----------



## MaidenScotland

There is of course a club called the Maadi Club.. mainly Egyptian membership


----------



## ahlamasreya

i had no clue there was an expat community in egypt ! would you mind giving me the phone number for the katameya branch ? i tried calling the maadi branch, but no answer

what other places would you recommend ? ive been here for three years and i would love to meet expats like me


----------



## MaidenScotland

ahlamasreya said:


> i had no clue there was an expat community in egypt ! would you mind giving me the phone number for the katameya branch ? i tried calling the maadi branch, but no answer
> 
> what other places would you recommend ? ive been here for three years and i would love to meet expats like me




Sorry no idea what the Katameya branch number would be... I would suggest you keep trying the Maadi branch phone.. but phone in the afternoon or evening, 

I am surprised you had no clue that there was an expat community in Cairo.. there are thousands of us... 

Maiden


----------



## ahlamasreya

is this the right number ? 23580889

also quick question im a canadian/ egyptian , i have both passports , so i dont exactly have a visa, what paper work would they require for a membership ?


----------



## MaidenScotland

ahlamasreya said:


> is this the right number ? 23580889
> 
> also quick question im a canadian/ egyptian , i have both passports , so i dont exactly have a visa, what paper work would they require for a membership ?




Not sure about the number... it is on Sharia Bort Said. 


You cannot be a member with your Egyptian passport you must use your Canadian passport that has a valid entry visa.. it is easy enough to go and get one at the magamma.


----------



## ahlamasreya

ok thanks  do u know if egyptians are allowed in ?


----------



## MaidenScotland

ahlamasreya said:


> ok thanks  do u know if egyptians are allowed in ?




yes they are... go for a visit taking your Canadian passport, the staff there will help you out and point out what you need etc. Please be aware that alcohol and pork is served.. don't know if this is of concern but felt it needed pointing out.


----------



## ahlamasreya

ok thanks 

is there any other expat hang out i should check out ? i feel so out of place here


----------



## MaidenScotland

ahlamasreya said:


> ok thanks
> 
> is there any other expat hang out i should check out ? i feel so out of place here




Ace club... once again in Maadi, Swiss Club in Imbaba 

Rugby club.. held at the BCA Maadi.. 

CSA..Road 21 Maadi...
Contact Us


----------



## MaidenScotland

osa said:


> Hello, can egyptians without foreign passport join the BCA club? Not necessary to be a membership bit just to hang out, If not, why?
> Thanx



No they can't, it is an expat club and you have to be an expat to belong..


----------



## Buffy7

I guess this is the thread to ask..is anyone in el-Rehab city up for a coffee or something like that around the Food Court area? Do expats in Rehab have regular meet-ups?


----------



## MaidenScotland

osa said:


> Ok, what can i do to know some foreign peopl,e know new cultures, improve my second language??
> I wont stop them in the street of course
> Thanx




You could try English classes


----------



## ReidM1931

I'm sure its in here someplace, but can somebody tell me the address for the Ace Club? I just got here in town and want to me some new people outside of work.


----------



## MaidenScotland

ReidM1931 said:


> I'm sure its in here someplace, but can somebody tell me the address for the Ace Club? I just got here in town and want to me some new people outside of work.




Hi and welcome

Midan Victoria Maadi..


However it is a members club and you need someone to sign you in.. not sure if it still applies but you could at one time be signed in 3 times and then you had to apply for membership.. and membership is closed.
Tbe BCA is on Bort Said Maadi... you can get in there with a foreign passport. Maadi is full of bars etc so you should have no problem meeting people.

Good luck 
maiden


----------



## thecanadian

Not sure where I should be posting an introduction but here seems to be a suitable place.

I am a Canadian male in my 30's living in Alexandria. I have been in Egypt for a few years but this is the first time I am reaching out to find other expats. I was living in Damietta teaching English so I didn't bother to look for expats because I think I was the only one lol

Anyway, I am wondering if anyone knows any current information on any meeting places for expats in Alex. I have heard of the Portuguese club in Kafr Abdou but the post was kind of old so I am wondering if it is still a good place to go. Any information about Alexandria would be greatly appreciated. I hope to make some good expat friends here. 

Also if I can help anyone I would gladly do so. I can read/write Arabic and getting better at communicating though not at the conversational level yet but if I can help anyone in this regard I would be glad to...

cheers


----------



## miichael

hi how can someone sort out registering for healthcare in egypt for a british expat


----------



## miichael

*mike*



Buffy7 said:


> I guess this is the thread to ask..is anyone in el-Rehab city up for a coffee or something like that around the Food Court area? Do expats in Rehab have regular meet-ups?


hi do you ever get into downtown if so love to meet up for a cuppa mike from uk


----------



## miichael

*assistants*



ahlamasreya said:


> ok thanks
> 
> is there any other expat hang out i should check out ? i feel so out of place here


hi did you find anything good as im thinking of where to go also ?


----------



## Mikeallover

Buffy7 said:


> I guess this is the thread to ask..is anyone in el-Rehab city up for a coffee or something like that around the Food Court area? Do expats in Rehab have regular meet-ups?


Hi Buffy there is a few of us expats in Al Rehab and we hang out at the Food Court, Rooster Hut and On The Run best cappiciano in all of egypt
Happy to link up if your I Rehab


----------



## mike_4

Any expats in Obour city? I think I am the only one 

by the way, are there any bars WITH alcohol except the bars of the hotels? I went today in Fairmonts Heliopolis, it was really nice but I would like to find one with more expats and generally more people there...


----------



## jemiljan

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome
> Maadi is full of bars etc so you should have no problem meeting people.


Perhaps I've missed something, but the only bar in Maadi that I know of- outside of the BCA and ACE- is Pub 55 on Road 9.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Virginia

Hi does anyone know where do expats go in Hurghada?


----------



## hurghadapat

Virginia said:


> Hi does anyone know where do expats go in Hurghada?


It depends very much as to what sort of ex-pat you are....are you married with children...or single....as this defines where you will meet people.The Marina is very popular and also Pappas .


----------



## MaidenScotland

jemiljan said:


> Perhaps I've missed something, but the only bar in Maadi that I know of- outside of the BCA and ACE- is Pub 55 on Road 9.
> 
> Am I missing something?




Boss bar, red onion. will need to get my thinking cap on


----------



## mike_4

Hello again 
Last week I joined Cavalini bar in Sun City Mall. Nice place, alcohol drinks, nice music and some days of the week there are parties where you can enjoy with your friends in a more European way


----------



## sharkawy

hey there - do i need to carry a foreign passport to get in? i just moved back to egypt after 9 years abroad, pls let me know - good day


----------



## MaidenScotland

sharkawy said:


> hey there - do i need to carry a foreign passport to get in? i just moved back to egypt after 9 years abroad, pls let me know - good day




Yes,.. a foreign passport is a must.. it is an expat club, providing you are asking about the BCA


----------



## nouniii4

Are there any clubs in 6th of October?


----------



## pazoka

jemiljan said:


> Perhaps I've missed something, but the only bar in Maadi that I know of- outside of the BCA and ACE- is Pub 55 on Road 9.
> 
> Am I missing something?


there also the snug and san marino bar


----------



## biofena

MaidenScotland said:


> The British Community Association BCA has two club houses in Cairo. Mohandiseen and Heliopolis and a third planned for Maadi.
> The clubs are open 7 days a week and anyone who has a foreign passport can join.
> Ladies... you can go to the club alone, you are not going to be hassled.
> Telephone 37398870 for information and directions.
> We are open from 2.30pm during Ramadan.
> Come and join us, something for everyone and when your spending in the club your helping local charities.



Hello,
that's a great idea,
any plans for December,2013 ?
opening times out of Ramadan?
any website to check the address/activities ?
thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

biofena said:


> Hello,
> that's a great idea,
> any plans for December,2013 ?
> opening times out of Ramadan?
> any website to check the address/activities ?
> thanks


You have to be an expat to join or at least hold a foreign passport that you have come into the country with, and as it is an expat place Ramadan doesn't affect the opening hours.


----------



## biofena

MaidenScotland said:


> You have to be an expat to join or at least hold a foreign passport that you have come into the country with, and as it is an expat place Ramadan doesn't affect the opening hours.


Yes Maiden I do understand
I'm asking for my British family (wife n kids)

May I know more info like the address in Nasr city, activities , etc...
thanks


----------



## Dave Maadi

When are they opening the Maadi branch ?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Dave Maadi said:


> When are they opening the Maadi branch ?




Maadi BCA? if yes then it has been opened at least 3 years now.. Port Said Rd..they will have Christmas and New Year celebrations.


----------



## biofena

Hello there,
does anybody know of any Mother and Baby groups?
also,any recommended place to learn Arabic?

what's the Phone number of Maadi & Heliopolis branches?
*37398870 *is not working

thanks
British Expat from Manchester living in Cairo


----------



## habibegypt

MaidenScotland said:


> The British Community Association BCA has two club houses in Cairo. Mohandiseen and Heliopolis and a third planned for Maadi.
> The clubs are open 7 days a week and anyone who has a foreign passport can join.
> Ladies... you can go to the club alone, you are not going to be hassled.
> Telephone 37398870 for information and directions.
> We are open from 2.30pm during Ramadan.
> Come and join us, something for everyone and when your spending in the club your helping local charities.


good


----------



## habibegypt

i can't understand why the Egyptian can not join this club ?


----------



## hurghadapat

habibegypt said:


> i can't understand why the Egyptian can not join this club ?


Because it is a club for ex-pats living in Egypt.


----------



## CherryBomb

*Hi*

Can Jordanian Nationality Join the club?


----------



## JohnXu

I am an new expat in degla maadi, I want to join you to do some charity, where is the club?


----------



## MaidenScotland

CherryBomb said:


> Can Jordanian Nationality Join the club?


Yes anyone who has entered Egypt with a foreign passport and has an up to date entry visa in their passport is eligible


----------



## MaidenScotland

JohnXu said:


> I am an new expat in degla maadi, I want to join you to do some charity, where is the club?




What sort of charity work... the BCA does not do charity work.. it just gives money 

the bca is on Port Said St


----------



## Smart Force

is there any arrangement for a meeting place in Alexandria


----------



## Helen Ellis

Have you tried the Portuguese club in Roushdy, off Kafr Abdou? It used to be the place to go.


----------



## wolfrespecter190

Anybody know if these are still open? I did go on the website, but it's not updated and the events/calendar are blank.


----------



## Helen Ellis

Hi, sorry don't know, I live in Hurghada now. If I hear of anywhere good I'll get back on here. H


----------



## DASHFLASH

What is the membership fee for this club?


----------



## judithnagib

MaidenScotland said:


> The British Community Association BCA has two club houses in Cairo. Mohandiseen and Heliopolis and a third planned for Maadi.
> The clubs are open 7 days a week and anyone who has a foreign passport can join.
> Ladies... you can go to the club alone, you are not going to be hassled.
> Telephone 37398870 for information and directions.
> We are open from 2.30pm during Ramadan.
> Come and join us, something for everyone and when your spending in the club your helping local charities.


Hello - I am a newbie to this site, a retired psychologist from New York & Connecticut, recently moved to Maadi (3 days ago), and trying to learn how to get around. I am wondering if there is a local BCA place to meet in Maadi? Thank you! Judith Nagib, Ph.D.


----------



## judithnagib

Hi! I would like to visit this place but I am horribly inept at getting around at the moment. I've only been in Maadi for 3 days. I've taken taxis to shops on Road 9, but that is it so far. I imagine it's possible to find an English-speaking trustworthy driver to get me there and back, but I wouldn't know how to find such a person. If anyone has helpful ideas, I welcome them. Surely I hope to get better at getting around very soon!
Judith Nagib
Maadi


----------



## hurghadapat

judithnagib said:


> Hi! I would like to visit this place but I am horribly inept at getting around at the moment. I've only been in Maadi for 3 days. I've taken taxis to shops on Road 9, but that is it so far. I imagine it's possible to find an English-speaking trustworthy driver to get me there and back, but I wouldn't know how to find such a person. If anyone has helpful ideas, I welcome them. Surely I hope to get better at getting around very soon!
> Judith Nagib
> Maadi




Hi and welcome to the forum.Unfortunately i cannot answer your questions but i'm sure as soon as Maiden Scotland comes on she will help you as she is a long term resident in Cairr you could try asking on the main forum section which is just under the Stickies as i think many people don't actually look at the stickies unless they are looking for specific information.


----------



## judithnagib

hurghadapat said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.Unfortunately i cannot answer your questions but i'm sure as soon as Maiden Scotland comes on she will help you as she is a long term resident in Cairr you could try asking on the main forum section which is just under the Stickies as i think many people don't actually look at the stickies unless they are looking for specific information.


Great. I will look for a post from Maiden Scotland, and thanks for your reply and information.

Judith Nagib


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi, it is quite easy to find... Port Said St is one of the main roads.... 
Uber or Careem taxis should be able to help you.. as most taxis in maadi should 
https://www.google.com.eg/maps/plac...08,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xbfdf81cfb5f1d314


----------



## keithandkerry

Hi Judith,

BCA is now in Maadi and it's fairly easy to find - set up an Uber or Careem account and search for it and I think it's there.

You also might want to consider the CSA (Community Services Association) which is a more US run organisation - also, I understand from American colleagues that the US Embassy also has a cafe / bar for American citizens so you can meet people there too, that might be worth exploring.


----------



## gioconti

how can I open expat club in sharm el sheikh ? please let me know thanks


----------



## Pedro555

Hello
Do you have details of membership charges, cant find on website. What does the membership give you apart from access to club to eat and drink.


----------



## hurghadapat

Pedro555 said:


> Hello
> Do you have details of membership charges, cant find on website. What does the membership give you apart from access to club to eat and drink.


If you look further back on this thread you will find that someone has provided a phone number for this club, so why not give them a ring or even better still pop along and see them then you will be able to get answers to all of your questions.


----------



## Pedro555

Great Idea - Thanks !


----------

